# Slackline !! Holy Cow !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The blond kid is 14, Looks like a lot of fun.

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/video-14-year-old-slackliner-takes-the-teva-summer-mountain-games/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Outdoor%20Hub%20News&utm_content=June+7%2C+2012+Angler+


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was pretty neat, I don't think his Mom appreciates him practicing at Home on the Clothesline HA !!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty cool but I dont think I am ready to try it. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No children from them? Ouch! Other than breaking my ..... it looks fun.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I can almost say I've seen it all now in weird sports--but I'm sure there will be a new one in the near future. That makes a balance beam a TRUE cakewalk!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's pretty cool and sure does take alot of talent. I'm with Rick on this. His Mom must go through a ton of clothesline ! LOL


----------

